# New UMC Question



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi.

This may be a stupid question but I've been looking all over and can't find the answer:

Do any of you owners (or anyone) have a picture of the backside of the new UMC brick?

I'm curious if it has notches for hanging on the wall like so many power strips and other electronic devices. I got the cord organizer and, with its cable pass through, I was thinking about passing the pigtail through there and hanging the brick just above the cord loop. Figure I can easily remove it and the cable while leaving the pigtail plugged into the outlet whenever I take road trips (getting a spare 14-50 pigtail for the car).

If it doesn't have notches, I'll come up with something but that would be perfect. Of course, maybe Elon's special gift will be a HPWC and I'll be mounting that above my 14-50 outlet instead.

Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey that's a great idea. You caught me as I was leaving my parent's house, so I went in the garage and grabbed a picture of the Model S UMC. No mounting points sadly. Will be nice if the new UMC has it, otherwise my plan is to make/buy a bracket that holds it without tension on the cables.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for that.

Didn't want to ask about the classic UMC because I won't be getting one but it will certainly be another comparison point if it turns out mk. 2 does have them.

Really appreciate it!


----------



## Razorback787 (Jul 7, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Hi.
> 
> This may be a stupid question but I've been looking all over and can't find the answer:
> 
> ...


Here's something that might help.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/552062...llery&ga_search_query=tesla&ref=sr_gallery_42


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Razorback787 said:


> Here's something that might help.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/552062...llery&ga_search_query=tesla&ref=sr_gallery_42


Yup, that (or something like it) is the backup plan even though it would be hanging the other way.

Thanks!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Last post to my own thread until somebody is able to answer the original question.

I just took another look at the 14-50 pigtail orientation and the Tesla approved installation of my outlet and saw that the tail will hang down rather than up as I'd thought after watching the charge port door video way back. Guess I'm back to the original plan of suspending the UMC below my outlet rather than above the organizer with its through hole (unless the pigtail is super flexible).

That doesn't negate the question since a built in mount would be very cool. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

skygraff said:


> Last post to my own thread until somebody is able to answer the original question.
> 
> I just took another look at the 14-50 pigtail orientation and the Tesla approved installation of my outlet and saw that the tail will hang down rather than up as I'd thought after watching the charge port door video way back. Guess I'm back to the original plan of suspending the UMC below my outlet rather than above the organizer with its through hole (unless the pigtail is super flexible).
> 
> That doesn't negate the question since a built in mount would be very cool. Not holding my breath though.


Not answering your question still, but - technically you can flip the Nema 14-50 to ground down and accomplish your goal. I'm staying ground up as Tesla suggssts but my electrician indicated to me that ground down is within code.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not answering your question still, but - technically you can flip the Nema 14-50 to ground down and accomplish your goal. I'm staying ground up as Tesla suggssts but my electrician indicated to me that ground down is within code.


My dryer and stove Nema 14-30 and 14-50 are sideways mounted with the ground on the left. Anything goes


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> My dryer and stove Nema 14-30 and 14-50 are sideways mounted with the ground on the left. Anything goes


Being to "code" also varies greatly depending on where you live. I've seen local electrical code require the ground to be up and others down. Make sure you check with your local electrician before that DIY project!


----------



## Sub-hundred (Dec 31, 2017)

To answer your question, there aren't holes. The Gen 2 mobile connector Wall plug is better at staying plugged in (less offset from the wall). My UMC hangs from the 14-50R outlet and having no issues. You'll have to post a pic when you get the car and find your solution.

Unfortunately the owners manual on https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...mobile-connector-bundle.html?sku=1139373-00-A doesn't have a picture and I'm not currently with mine...


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

I took this pic yesterday, then couldn't find the thread  As mentioned above, no holes.


----------



## Zero_C02 (Oct 27, 2018)

Here’s what I’ve done took a fire extinguisher bracket installed it upside down used Velcro straps to hold it firm against the bracket see pics.

Figured if the bracket can hold a 15lb extinguisher it should be fine.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

The reason for the ground terminal being on top is that if the plug is not all the way into the receptacle and something conductive and thin was dropped across the plug you would have a dead short.
Way back when 15/20 grounded receptacles were first required in kitchens they were put in the same way for the same reason, i.e. a knife. As time went buy, you could say things were turned upside down. 
The lettering on the first three prong outlets would be upside down if you didn't put the ground up. Now the manufactures just letter them both ways to make everyone happy. 
I put my own in ground up for the above reasons and I find it easier to lead with the ground on top. The plug is designed to have the ground be the first prong that makes contact.
TMI I'm sure.


----------

